

Student Science Experiment Finds Plants Won’t Grow Near Wi-fi Router - Lozzer
http://www.waldorftoday.com/2013/07/student-science-experiment-finds-plants-wont-grow-near-wi-fi-router/

======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5729564](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5729564)

Discussion is closed there as it's so old, but if you think HN contributers
might have something interesting to say, then it might be worth reading that
thread.

Also here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5763702](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5763702)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5775505](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5775505)

